# Stuck with 70kg barbell for 3 months advice needed.



## Dopedguru (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi all

Basically I wont have access to a gym for 3 months.

Current stats are 16% bf 5ft 10, 13st 5. Age 23

Equipment: Just a barbell 2 8kg dumbbells and 70kg worth of weight.

Concerns: what can I achieve with these weights and will it be enough, my goal is to be leaner and have decent endurance and strength, muscle gains are always a plus but general balanced physique is the most important target, its about confidence primarily and feeling strong.

Routine I plan on following:


* Superset 1: Squat - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 1: Stiff-Leg Deadlift - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 1: Lunges - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 1: Calf Raise - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 2: Lying Press - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 2: Wide Grip Lying Press - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 2: Pullovers - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 3: Wide Grip Bent-Over Rows - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 3: Reverse Grip Bent-Over Rows - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 3: Narrow Grip Bent-Over Rows - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 4: Military Press - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 4: Front Raise - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 4: Upright Rows - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 5: Lying Triceps Extensions - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 5: Biceps Curls - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 5: Overhead Extensions - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 5: Bent Over Curls - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 5: Wrist Curls - 8-12 reps *  * Superset 6: Good Morning - 12-15 reps *  * Superset 6: Crunches - 12-15 reps *  * Superset 6: Twists - 12-15 reps * 

Another concern is doing bench press and keeping the chest in some form of shape. this is the area I expect to loose.

All advice or suggestions would be welcomed and appreciated.

Thanks

Arthur the plant fertiliser


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

For chest I'd be looking at doing pull overs (which you've already stated) and weighted press ups, put some of the plates in a ruck sack on your back.

A 70kg barbell is still plenty of weight though, if you're doing 4 sets of 15 reps with that then you'll be getting a good pump on.

What weight are you now?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

German Volume Training - google it :thumbup1:


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

If i was stuck with 70kg and a barbell i do my exercises in reverse order

*Leg day*

Romanian Deadlifts

Lunges

Front squats

Back squats

*Chest/ delts, triceps*

JM press

close grip bench

military press

bench press

you get the idea...


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## Mr Beefy (Jul 6, 2014)

Last 2 posts is how you need to be thinking


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Agree with above.

Other options would be to look into barbell complexes.

Also, similar concept to doing the exercises in reverse order is to pre-exhaust.

Another option I'd suggest is occlusion.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Just do high reps. It's only 3 months.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

There's no need to do high reps if you don't want to, just do slow reps. Use a rep speed of 4/8 with controlled turn rounds, 1 or 2 working sets per body part and you'll be pleasantly surprised at the results, I guarantee it. Failing that if you really can't get your head round using such a low number of sets and want to keep vol high then fill your boots with GVT, i.e., 10 sets of ten or Gironda's 8x8 or even Nubret's 20/30 sets per body part method, although I still feel slow reps will be safer and more productive.

Best of luck, and it's only for 3 months anyway.


----------



## Ryanjcallen (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi man ?? if i was you i would start to go higher in weight purely because your body needs to be pushed to its limits i was staying with the same weight and ye was getting pumps but thats just blood flowing to the muscle ! You need to tear the muscle fibres and pumping/pressing big weights will do this ! Even if your getting 2 reps of 100kg you will still

Be putting stress on the muscle ! At the minute im currently pressing 90kg for 6 reps and 3 sets thats the weight that i feel is straining me so im sticking with that ?? hope this helps dude!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Could you not just buy a couple of 10kg weight plates?


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryanjcallen said:


> Hi man ?? if i was you i would start to go higher in weight purely because your body needs to be pushed to its limits i was staying with the same weight and ye was getting pumps but thats just blood flowing to the muscle ! You need to tear the muscle fibres and pumping/pressing big weights will do this ! Even if your getting 2 reps of 100kg you will still
> 
> Be putting stress on the muscle ! At the minute im currently pressing 90kg for 6 reps and 3 sets thats the weight that i feel is straining me so im sticking with that ?? hope this helps dude!


Obv didnt read the op


----------



## Ryanjcallen (Jan 6, 2015)

Just giving advice dude ? Who are you a fitness guru ?


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

Ryanjcallen said:


> Hi man ?? if i was you i would start to go higher in weight purely because your body needs to be pushed to its limits i was staying with the same weight and ye was getting pumps but thats just blood flowing to the muscle ! You need to tear the muscle fibres and pumping/pressing big weights will do this ! Even if your getting 2 reps of 100kg you will still
> 
> Be putting stress on the muscle ! At the minute im currently pressing 90kg for 6 reps and 3 sets thats the weight that i feel is straining me so im sticking with that ?? hope this helps dude!


hes only got 70kg so it'll be difficult for him to do reps with 100kg :confused1:


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryanjcallen said:


> Just giving advice dude ? Who are you a fitness guru ?


Advice on something different from what he's asking?


----------



## Rareby (Dec 26, 2014)

Keep an eye on the buy / sell / swop page on Facebook. Surprising how often weight lifting gear comes up. Go on there and ask for some weight plates , guaranteed to get someone who just wants rid of them.

And the new year quitters will be offloading there brand new gear soon.

I wanted a flat bench for home , stuck a message on there and next day I had a decent bench for a fiver.

Bet you can get some extra weight for next to nothing dude.


----------

